
Going to startup school? Add your bios here... - Sam_Odio
http://startup_weekend.bluwiki.com/
======
mattculbreth
I like it, but is this a duplication of efforts from that Facebook page I saw
earlier? We probably ought to standardize on one place. I personally like
Wikis for this type of business.

~~~
Sam_Odio
You're right - there is some duplication, but I think the wiki and fb event
page can compliment each-other.

It's hard to contact the other members on the FB event page, unless you're
friends w/ them. Hopefully this will allow everyone to easily share contact
info.

